# UPS around 5k



## Hemanth.MMO (Jul 13, 2012)

My Config

i5 2400
H67CLB3
HD6870
3 cabinet fans
2 HDD
1 DVD writer
Dell St2220L
2 Extrenal WD HDD
basic 2.1 speakers
Belkin N150 Modem
CM Silent Pro 500W

I was thinking to buy APC 1.1kva , locally available for 5.3k

Is it good or should i go for something else?

Bump


Pls someone respond, power cuts like every 1 hr need it urgent.


----------



## topgear (Jul 14, 2012)

APC 1 or 1.1 KVA UPS.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 14, 2012)

Pick up the Apc 1.1Kva you found locally


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok thanks, i have ordered it.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 15, 2012)

Hemanth.MMO said:


> Ok thanks, i have ordered it.



Online or offline??
If you have ordered it online please mention the name of the e-store. Cause, 2-3 days ago I saw a query in this forum asking for any e-store from where UPS can be ordered.
If you have bought it from local market, ignore my post.


----------



## Hemanth.MMO (Jul 18, 2012)

Bought it locally

Got the UPS yesterday, its kind of noisy ( humming and fan sound )


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 18, 2012)

Fan will only rotate when it goes above specific temperature - generally happens at the time of battery charging and discharging.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 19, 2012)

UPS too come fan! That's something new to me.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 19, 2012)

Saw picture of APC 1.1KVa. It have a ~40/60/80mm fan at the back.


----------

